# whats the simplest way of taking care of plants



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

i had these plants for about a week and there lookin great will they be ok just by being in the water or do i HAVE TO BUY things to keep them alive???all in all can i just give them light and just leave them alone.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

not really. Plants have some needs that cannot really be met without dousing. you can get some of those all in one ferts but you want to make sure the one you get covers All macros and micro nutrients.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

well what kind of lights do you have?

i think the main things to keep plants alive is light co2 and nutrients

a member on here has a 55g with 1.5wpg growing amazon swords
he just leaves it in there and its growing like a jungle


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

i just have the lights that came with my 55g kit all it says on them is 15watt aquarium lights and i have been putting in drops for the plants,i had them for a little over a week and there green as ever.how much do i have to $pend to keep my plants alive(8 plants)

im not tryn to go hardcore with these plants i just want inexpensive things that will keep them alive.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

lol...what kind of plants?


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

flashover00 said:


> lol...what kind of plants?


i dont know the names of them.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

15w is not enough lights..if you want you can buy 2x65w light fixture by coralife i believe its $120 shipped

plants tend to thrive around 1 to 1.5wpg

what kind of liquid are you dosing?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

bud......weiser said:


> lol...what kind of plants?


i dont know the names of them.
[/quote]
hahaha.....ok, then post up some pics so we can tell you how to best care for them.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> lol...what kind of plants?


i dont know the names of them.
[/quote]
hahaha.....ok, then post up some pics so we can tell you how to best care for them.
[/quote]
oh this is just great lol i dont even have a camara hahaha...i never thought that plants need so much...whatever tho ill keep them till there done.im not spending all this money to keep some stupid plants alive ...120$ for the lights just to keep the plants going







ya right







but thanks for the help tho


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Not just lights...This sh*t is expensive, I PROMISE you that.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Not just lights...This sh*t is expensive, I PROMISE you that.


 agree 100%


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> Not just lights...This sh*t is expensive, I PROMISE you that.


 agree 100%:nod:
[/quote]
its just that i have spend 800$ just for my 55g set up with extra filter and and all other junk ,theres no way im spendin a next 200-300 for plants.







thanks


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

fish like plants..lol


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

bud......weiser said:


> Not just lights...This sh*t is expensive, I PROMISE you that.


 agree 100%:nod:
[/quote]
its just that i have spend 800$ just for my 55g set up with extra filter and and all other junk ,theres no way im spendin a next 200-300 for plants.:laugh: thanks
[/quote]
WOW THATS EXPENDSIVE!!

you could of bought a 55g used for less than $60, an xp3 for less then $80, 50lb bag of soilmaster select for less than $20, a light fixture for $120, a co2 system for under $60, regulator for under $100, diy diffusor for under $20 dry ferts for around $25 im sure im missing alot but with $800 you would of been pleased with a sweet looking planted tank


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> Not just lights...This sh*t is expensive, I PROMISE you that.


 agree 100%:nod:
[/quote]
its just that i have spend 800$ just for my 55g set up with extra filter and and all other junk ,theres no way im spendin a next 200-300 for plants.:laugh: thanks
[/quote]
WOW THATS EXPENDSIVE!!

you could of bought a 55g used for less than $60, an xp3 for less then $80, 50lb bag of soilmaster select for less than $20, a light fixture for $120, a co2 system for under $60, regulator for under $100, diy diffusor for under $20 dry ferts for around $25 im sure im missing alot but with $800 you would of been pleased with a sweet looking planted tank
[/quote]
well i just got into the piranha hobby about 2 months ago so i didnt know much i just bought everything i needed for my piranhas,...and now i just tried out the plant thing and thats going to turn to sh*t but surprisingly the plants are looking real good and i had them for about a week and a half ,there growing fast and not losing any color at all if anything they got more color lol, but i know its not going to last.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> well what kind of lights do you have?
> 
> i think the main things to keep plants alive is light co2 and nutrients
> 
> ...


yep.. If your fishload produces enough nitrate and phosphate, you really don't have to add much..weekly waterchanges can supply some micro nutrients.. 
But it is good to check your water params to be sure that your plants have food at their disposal, so they remain healthy
If it is not there, or low, adding whatever it lacks will help tremendously. But first find out what your tanks uptake of nutrients is, by doing daily NO3, and PO4 tests


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> well what kind of lights do you have?
> 
> i think the main things to keep plants alive is light co2 and nutrients
> 
> ...


yep.. If your fishload produces enough nitrate and phosphate, you really don't have to add much..weekly waterchanges can supply some micro nutrients.. 
But it is good to check your water params to be sure that your plants have food at their disposal, so they remain healthy
[/quote]
i guess there producing enough because they still look awsome and one of my plants is growing sh*t load of seeds i allready took 3 little plants of the stem and planted it in the sand,theres about 10-15 more seeds that are blossoming,i dont know what kind of a plant it is but i paid 8.99 for it thats all i know.


----------

